# is this ok?



## mama2babyboys (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi! I have 2 gsd pups, 3 weeks apart in age. Edan is 14 weeks, female, Max is 11 weeks, male, both are between 25 and 28 lbs, but i have a hard time getting them to sit still on my digital scale lolong enou th to get an exact reading. 
An yway, Im giving Eukanuba Large puppy dry kibble in the morning after our run, with Dinovite and Omega3 mixed in. In the evening they get some rice, hard boiled eggs, ground meat. 

Is this an ok diet? Is their weight ok?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mama2babyboys said:


> Hi! I have 2 gsd pups, 3 weeks apart in age. Edan is 14 weeks, female, Max is 11 weeks, male, both are between 25 and 28 lbs, but i have a hard time getting them to sit still on my digital scale lolong enou th to get an exact reading.
> An yway, Im giving Eukanuba Large puppy dry kibble in the morning after our run, with Dinovite and Omega3 mixed in. In the evening they get some rice, hard boiled eggs, ground meat.
> 
> Is this an ok diet? Is their weight ok?


 Hmm, ok, let's go line by line, since you are asking:
"I have 2 gsd pups, 3 weeks apart in age. Edan is 14 weeks, female, Max is 11 weeks, male" 

This can be a big problem. I am sure you understand the double the training, double the vet bills, double the grooming costs, etc. But there is another thing, and that is something called littermate syndrome. I understand that they are not littermates, but at this point, they are. You are raising two youngsters together, and you have to be careful about how you do that or it can present a list of issues, from bonding to each other more than you, to separation anxiety and depression if separated. 

"both are between 25 and 28 lbs" This sounds in the ball park. Different lines and matings are going to produce dogs who grow and mature at different rates. I wouldn't worry about this if they are eating well and are not ribsy. 

"but i have a hard time getting them to sit still on my digital scale lolong enou th to get an exact reading" The way to weigh a pup this age is to step on the scale yourself with the pup. Put the pup down and step on the scale again. Subtract reading two from reading one, and the difference will be the pup's weight. You could also put them in a small travel crate, and then subtract the weight of the crate.

"An yway, Im giving Eukanuba Large puppy dry kibble" There are better kibbles. I wouldn't feed Eukanuba. It has a name, and advertising, and that is mostly what you are paying for. Look at the ingredient lists and check out a few sites that will show you how to rate ingredients. 

"after our run," Are you seriously running with baby-puppies? I wouldn't do this. 

"with Dinovite and Omega3 mixed in. In the evening they get some rice, hard boiled eggs, ground meat." I don't know that I would do this either. What your pups need is a balanced diet, appropriate for growth. For GSDs, usually a quality kibble is sufficient. Supplementing a puppy can throw the balance out, unless you are a canine nutrition expert, and then you wouldn't be asking. If you want to feed home-made or raw, do your research. Do not expect other people who may know less than you do, to affirm what you are doing. Sorry, but that is not responsible. If you want to feed raw, then do your research and learn how much MM and RMB and OM your pup needs, and learn how to puree the vegatables, and provide the supplements that he will need to have a good diet for growth. 

Good luck with your puppies. It is probably better to rehome one of them, but most people aren't willing to do that at this point, so at least educate yourself on some of the common issues of raising two together so you can be aware of them and have a plan.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I already tried to post this...so if it's a duplicate....well..tough.

2 GSD pups...yeah !!!

Oh, the rules here suggest that you are 'required" to post a few pics of the pups.

Wow...2 GSD pups ....what an exciting house you must have at times...good for you !

The diet ??? Beats me but it sounds reasonable....I feed raw...( sounds like I have my nose up in the air )



SuperG


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

The easiest and completely manageable way to get a reading on a scale for a puppy is the following:

Weigh yourself..

Then
Pick up the puppy and get on the scale yourself.

The difference is the puppies weight.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> The easiest way to get a reading on a scale for a puppy is the following:
> 
> Weigh yourself..
> 
> ...


That must be that newfangled math they are teaching kids these days.


SuperG


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

SuperG said:


> That must be that newfangled math they are teaching kids these days.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Newfangled... Had to google the meaning of that word..

Not very positive.

Anyways are you implying the reading would be incorrect? I guarantee the reading will be accurate if the scale is accurate.

It is also pretty common sense. Nothing new or Fangled about it.

I think the best definition of a newfangled anything.. Is using the word Newfangled.


----------



## mama2babyboys (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok... i didnt realize id done a terribly wrog thing having 2. The little male we took in from my sister who got him, then decided she couldnt keep him, we already had our girl. 

And our walk is more a brisk walk where we stop every minite or so and they get pats and praise for staying right with me. I thought this was good exersize? 

After the walk, i work with them one at a time on commands. The waiting pup gets breakfast.

Ive put a lot of research, and the vet and 2 websites gave Euk. 4 stars. I really am trying, and researching. What would you recommend, then. Not sure why you are being so,hostile? 

The Dinovite and omega3 was recommended by Edans breeder. Again, im following the adivce ive been given and researching. 

Growing up we always had hounds, so usually 3 or 4 dogs at a time, and they were always well behaved, and attatched to their humans.


----------



## mama2babyboys (Feb 13, 2015)

And yes! I i stand on the scale and hold the pup! they are just wagging tails and my scale is super senssensitive and gives me errors more often than not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

don't waste money on dinovite....there are way better products on the market for supplement. Do you even know what all those ingredients do? For a puppy, I would stay with a limited ingredient type supplement(fish oil to begin) and not give all that extra. I feed raw, so know exactly what my pups/dogs are ingesting. Try to keep the growth slow, and the calcium/phosphorus level should be equal 1:1 There aren't many kibbles that have low cal/phos...
Earthborn Holistic, Wellness, Merrick, or Nutrisource are something to look into.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> Newfangled... Had to google the meaning of that word..
> 
> Not very positive.
> 
> ...






SuperG


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

mama2babyboys said:


> Ok... i didnt realize id done a terribly wrog thing having 2. The little male we took in from my sister who got him, then decided she couldnt keep him, we already had our girl.
> 
> And our walk is more a brisk walk where we stop every minite or so and they get pats and praise for staying right with me. I thought this was good exersize?
> 
> ...


Hi! Clearly since you are asking others if your doing the right thing you care very much about your dogs, It sounds like your off to a great start especially since your are consulting with your vet. People have their opinions about everything and sometimes they don't know how to express things without being rude! Many warn against littermates bc of the problems that can arise but this family http://www.keepthetailwagging.com/ writes a blog about how to do it successfully.. they also write about raw feeding if your interested. Running may be too hard on growing joints, from what I have read it's best to stick to short distances and try to do it on soft surfaces (dirt and grass) as the concrete is tough on the joints. Just make sure to keep an eye on them and how they seem to be feeling.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your little furkids. Wick is right you are doing the right thing by asking on this site. There are many knowledgeable people who can be a good resource. Unfortunately there are some who will never be appointed to the diplomatic corp and even some who think they were born speaking German shepherd (lol). 

That said Eukanuba may be readily available but there are better foods in the same price range. And better supplements as well. I use Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy but choose whatever works for you. However, Fromm recommends 4 cups a day for an 11 week old and 3 1/2 cups for a 4 month old weighing 30 lbs. My Vet recommends feeding three times a day until 6 months of age. You can moisten the food with diluted reduced sodium chicken broth. Also, its easier to add the supplements to moisten foods.

Stick with the kibble, but you can add a tablespoon or so of toppers like cottage cheese, plain yogurt, low fat cooked hamburger or ground turkey. 

And as mentioned before, I would not be running them, but a brisk walk is okay. Grass or dirt path are preferable. Mix up their exercise with games of fetch or tug. And of course training. Got to keep them stimulated mentally. 

I have only one new puppy, 15 weeks now, and I have my hands full. So good luck with two.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lykoz said:


> Newfangled... Had to google the meaning of that word..
> 
> Not very positive.
> 
> ...


I think he was making a joke, nothing serious there. 

Susan


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I think he was making a joke, nothing serious there.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



Yeah. I think he was saying that it sounded like you suggested to subtract the second weight from the first weight. Which would give you a negative number... Never mind. Explaining jokes...


----------

